# Erasmus Sarcerius: Those who care about sound doctrine will financially support ministers



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 28, 2021)

It is obvious what great evils this weakness in supporting the ministers of the Word brings to the church. It is the source of error, of the mockery of God, of the neglect of theological studies, of contempt for the ministry of the Word, and it is the death of sincere doctrine. Where there are no stipends there will easily be a lack of preachers, and their absence will soon be followed by a loss of true doctrine.

These evils ought to provoke the hearers of the Word to support the ministers of the gospel so that they do not waste their resources on private and temporal things rather than on preserving true doctrine forever. The unwillingness to support the ministers of the Word shows how much the hearers of that Word really care about sound doctrine.

For the reference, see Erasmus Sarcerius: Those who care about sound doctrine will financially support ministers.

Reactions: Edifying 1 | Amen 1


----------

